# LESBIAN CURE!



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2010)

http://queerwatch.tumblr.com/post/1693547149/us-judge-says-lesbians-can-be-cured-by-male-soldiers

$5 he is a closet homo. I mean

  â€œShouldnâ€™t the overwhelmingly straight warriors who answer their  countyâ€™s call be spared the indignity of showering with other men who  achieve lascivious enjoyment from the sight of those *lithe naked bodies*,  and who may be tempted to seek more than the view?â€


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2010)

Wouldnt that just make them even more lesbian? xD


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2010)

What the fuck. I don't understand how people can still be so ignorant and oblivious. I just don't understand.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2010)

"Corrective rape".

That's uh, a bit overdoing it, dude.

This guy sounds like a pretty average old redneck, though.


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What the fuck. I don't understand how people can still be so ignorant and oblivious. I just don't understand.


 
Like 65% of all people are idiots. Its basically been that way since day 1


----------



## Xavan (Nov 28, 2010)

1/4 people are retards
not including me


----------



## lafeel (Nov 28, 2010)

Whatever the frack gave him the impression they, or any other member of the gay or lesbian community, wanted to be "cured" in the first place.

Lets cure him of his straightness while we're at it, after all turnabout is only fair.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2010)

I wonder if he knows just how many gay soldiers there are. There are plenty of muff divers to satiate the lesbos here in the US Army. Bunch of nasty butch sluts if you ask me, but apparently they get their freak on all the time.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 28, 2010)

Well then. Our world has officially gone insane.
Corrective rape? LOLWUT?


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

This. Was. Wow. The only thing that sums this experience up for me is 'wtf'.

I can't believe people actually /consider/ this stuff.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 28, 2010)

... I think I just broke my brain.


----------

